# GeoHot Flees to South America?



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJvTMZe0yI0[/youtube]​

Known best for his iPhone jailbreak, George Hotz a.k.a. GeoHot, is facing charges from Sony for jailbreaking the Playstation 3 gaming console. Recent court documentation suggests that he lied, tampered with evidence and is now in South America.

Click here to read the related court filing 103,
http://docs.justia.com/cases/federal/distr...167/235965/103/ [/p]
Credits to NextGenTactics/TheGUNNShop

WATCH THE VIDEO.
I wasn't sure whether to post it here or in the PS3 area.... 
Skip to 3:33 for when he begins to start talking about some of the more recent events.


EDIT: For those not up to date on the situation and are just posting as according to the topic title, Hotz didn't flee from his case... As far as I can see he's on his own little vacation. The Case still continues though and, for those those actually following what's going, is open to discussion...

*Update*: Stewart Kellar, Hotz's attorney, has responded saying the missing hard drive parts have now been delivered. 

"The 'integral components' SCEA is talking about are stock controller cards, not the hard drives themselves," Kellar told IGN in an e-mail. "The neutral subsequently had to explain to SCEA the form and function of hard drive controller cards. Those controller cards have since been provided to the neutral so the point is moot." 

Kellar also states Hotz is using the donation money he received for the lawsuit only and will donate any leftover funds after the case has been resolved. 

"You can never take a vacation from a lawsuit. Mr. Hotz has had to make himself available 24/7 for this litigation, which has been quite demanding on him," he said. "You have to remember that Mr. Hotz didn't choose to fight this battle, but now that he has been sued, he has put his heart into fighting this case that has enormous implications for consumers world-wide." 

"As for any question as to whether Mr. Hotz has used donation money to take a trip to South America, that's pretty silly. Litigating against a massive company like Sony, who is represented by five attorneys, is very costly for a 21-year-old," Kellar added. "The donation money George has received is being used exclusively for his legal defense. If there are any funds left after the lawsuit, George is planning to donate the money to the EFF [Electronic Frontier Foundation]."[/p]




Source
Credits to IGN


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 23, 2011)

So... now what?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, if this is true, this will make GeoHot looks bad.


----------



## redact (Mar 23, 2011)

what a *tool*


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 23, 2011)

What.
The.
Fuck.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> What.
> The.
> Fuck.


LOL I said the same thing when I was watching the video. I wonder how his supporters feel at this point....


----------



## Anakir (Mar 23, 2011)

lol this definitely will affect GeoHotz's reputation.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 23, 2011)

I guess this is what he did with the donations


----------



## outgum (Mar 23, 2011)

Big deal? Good job Hotz, i approve your skipping the country, if i was going to get fucked over like that, i would leave the  country too


----------



## Costello (Mar 23, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I guess this is what his did with the donations


damn, I donated him 95% of the homebrew bounty money  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy your sunny beach and warm sea water, bitch

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 23, 2011)

There's more than one reason for tampering with your hard drive when asked to submit it as evidence.
...
Maybe he has really questionable porn on it.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I can't say I blame him....


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

Umm, who is this guy again? Some random youtuber? Honestly, I really don't want to believe he just skipped out. Said integral components could be salvaged from a donor drive no? He didn't tamper with the actual data (hopefully)? If all the data is intact then the problem will be moot if when [if] he returns. I don't envy his position, and if the court documents don't specifically state he cannot go on holiday, then what's stopping him?

I really hope he returns and faces it like he has been.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 23, 2011)

Ugh Its another Fuckin Dave Chappelle Moment minus the suing
Dave Chappelle left the country before cause people was giving him 
shit about his show so he moved to africa twice cause he didnt want 
to do the show anymore cause Comedy Central was controlling him 
cause of the contract and people were annoying him so he fled to 
africa...Geohot Left(maybe) cause Sony and the fanboys were giving 
him shit and well he lied in court if thats what it
says so he left to south america
i think its a dave chappelle moment IMO
please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 23, 2011)

I guess what happened was that Geohot honestly believed that he was innocent, but as the court case progressed he realised he had actually fucked up pretty bad.
So he fled.


----------



## ChokeD (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not for or against geohot, but that guy in the video is a turd-waffle. Sorry, I just call'em like I see'em.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Umm, who is this guy again? Some random youtuber? Honestly, I really don't want to believe he just skipped out. Said integral components could be salvaged from a donor drive no? He didn't tamper with the actual data (hopefully)? If all the data is intact then the problem will be moot if when [if] he returns. I don't envy his position, and if the court documents don't specifically state he cannot go on holiday, then what's stopping him?
> 
> I really hope he returns and faces it like he has been.


He's just another who does a bit of gaming and world news but he pulled his facts on this from a user who happened to have pulled their own facts from the document which is in my first post.

Maybe it'll interest you that on page 23, Lines 24-26 the court document states "When SCEA echoed TIG's request that the components of the hard drives be delivered immediately, Hotz's counsel responded that Hotz was in South America."
Just a tad bit after that it states his violation of impoundment order raises concerns and then the Conclusion of the document.



I wouldn't be surprised if he fled to try and avoid this but it is pretty lulzy if that's the case seeing as how confident he portrayed himself only to end up getting backed into a corner.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 23, 2011)

For those saying that it's just some random youtube guy, listen. He pulled his facts straight from the official court documentation that is linked to in the first post. He isn't just bad mouthing geohot, he is stating facts. Don't get pissy because geohot is just a lying doucher.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said that because it is just some random youtuber. In fact, I'm surprised he can read. Well, that's looking at the whole youtube community as a whole.


----------



## Gitaroo (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought it was because most tech/computer related cases are handle in California.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe jurisdiction or state laws in Cali. help Sony or something...? I wouldn't know since I'm not too keen on the subject of law.

I was wondering the same though. It seems like something of importance but it's brought up just now? What gives with that?

I'd like to see him come back seeing as how him being outside of the US doesn't make him look too good at the moment....


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Maybe jurisdiction in Cali. helps Sony or something...? I wouldn't know since I'm not too keen on the subject of law.
> 
> I was wondering the same though. It seems like something of importance but it's brought up just now? What gives with that?
> 
> I'd like to see him come back seeing as how him being outside of the US doesn't make him look too good at the moment....


It shouldn't. The fact that it could, also means the whole thing is another lopsided failure of the US court system.

Also, I don't know when this was written, but you'd think that these concerns would be voiced immediately after the 3rd neutral party figured out, "Oh hey, we can't read these drives because they've been physically tampered with." Now it just seems like, "Oh hey, these drives has been physically tampered with let's wait a few days, and make Mr. Hotz look bad.


----------



## mrgone (Mar 23, 2011)

my guess it's the favorable law/lawmakers in california.

it's the same in germany
most c&d letters come from the court in hamburg, as it's the most favorable to rich people and corporations (as happened with count chokolo)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 23, 2011)

glad i didn't give him any donations for his trip i feel sorry for any1 who did i knew it was an obvious scam from the start


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure if it matters to you but it's dated March 18, 2011.

I see what you mean though. In my opinion, it seems like they just decided to pull this extra card out of their sleeve and played it when the time seems fit. For all I know they could've known Hotz was out of the country unless there's something I didn't read that can state otherwise.

Maybe he "fled" to South America or maybe he simply didn't give 3 shits and decided to go on a little vacation.... I'm just waiting to see the next part of this juicy conflict and figured I'd post this for those that are interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: It also says on the same day Hotz filed for a protective order on issues already decided, TIG seemed to have found out the components were missing (Page 28/29, btw)


----------



## Raika (Mar 23, 2011)

He's like some fugitive now, hahaha.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 23, 2011)

1. I haven't heard of anything forbidding him to leave the country.
2. Exactly why does Sony want to try in California? @America's fucked up legal system: Deny the request. I dare you


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2011)

And I got the urge to punch the guy in the video after a mere few seconds.


----------



## outgum (Mar 23, 2011)

well he could be going to prison yes? I would go out and go on a holiday before i knew it was coming also, lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 23, 2011)

If I see him I will let you know


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 23, 2011)

When he started talking about the EULA I just laughed. There is so much bullshit in every single one of those. There's probably something in it saying you can't sell on any games you buy for the system, one saying you can't sell on the console itself. Sometimes EULAs are completely unenforceable just because they have so many clauses like this.

This guy is such a tool. Supporting Sony like this. He doesn't quite realise what this court case means. Its not just against hackers, its against consumers. If Sony win then they show they have a right to do whatever the hell they want to a console that we've purchased. They will have successfully copyrighted a NUMBER. This has huge implications if they win, not just for pirates but for people like me who enjoy homebrew games on any system.

Don't get me wrong though, if George Hotz has been acting like this he's a complete berk. You CAN'T fuck around in courts like you do on the internet George. You CAN'T act like you're the messiah. Get your fucking act together.

Edit: For proof we can go against a EULA legally. When you buy an iPod, iPhone or iPad in order to use that device at all you must agree to a EULA which says somewhere in it that you're not allowed to crack the firmware (jailbreak). But in US law it clearly states that "jailbreaking" and "rooting" are legal practices unless used for piracy. Why can't we have similar for consoles?


----------



## Raiser (Mar 23, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> This guy is such a tool. Supporting Sony like this. He doesn't quite realise what this court case means. Its not just against hackers, its against consumers. If Sony win then they show they have a right to do whatever the hell they want to a console that we've purchased. They will have successfully copyrighted a NUMBER. This has huge implications if they win, not just for pirates but for people like me who enjoy homebrew games on any system.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, if George Hotz has been acting like this he's a complete berk. You CAN'T fuck around in courts like you do on the internet George. You CAN'T act like you're the messiah. Get your fucking act together.


You win, Jams baby.

This case is indeed a lot bigger than most see it as; I'm getting increasingly anxious as to how this will turn out and effect consumers in the future.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 23, 2011)

Does this "TIG discovered that prior to delivery, Hotz had removed integral components from his impounded hard drives, rendering them completely non-functional." actually mean he like removed the platters? Or do they mean hard drive as in PC (like these sorts often do) and say he's taken out the graphics card to use in another PC? Oh and "When SCEA echoed TIG’s request that the components of the hard drives be delivered immediately, Hotz’s counsel responded that Hotz was in South America." It's a civil case yes? He doesn't even need to turn up to defend himself does he? I mean it wouldn't look good for him but it's not like he's skipping the country to avoid a criminal charge yes?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Does this "TIG discovered that prior to delivery, Hotz had removed integral components from his impounded hard drives, rendering them completely non-functional." actually mean he like removed the platters? Or do they mean hard drive as in PC (like these sorts often do) and say he's taken out the graphics card to use in another PC? Oh and "When SCEA echoed TIG’s request that the components of the hard drives be delivered immediately, Hotz’s counsel responded that Hotz was in South America." It's a civil case yes? He doesn't even need to turn up to defend himself does he? I mean it wouldn't look good for him but it's not like he's skipping the country to avoid a criminal charge yes?


Pretty much my thoughts in a nutshell.


----------



## antwill (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh relax guys, he's clearly going to Brazil for all the cocaine and to learn portugese so he can rap about Sony in a foreign language, it's not like he's done anything wrong...


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Oh relax guys, he's clearly going to Brazil for all the cocaine and to learn portugese so he can rap about Sony in a foreign language, it's not like he's done anything wrong...


Yea, sure. Cocaine is made Mexico, not South America. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, he really isn't doing anything wrong. The court documents actually don't say he's violated anything. In fact, they only say that it will look bad with the court, and it will.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 23, 2011)

I bet that Microsoft feels bad for donating to him now..


----------



## antwill (Mar 23, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you mean like steam's?


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 23, 2011)

Just to let everyone know.

It's a civil case (i.e. one person (Sony) is suing another person (Geohot)) not a criminal case (i.e. the State of New Jersey (his home state) vs. Geohot). He doesn't even have to show up IIRC.

Also, nothing forbids him from leaving the US. For all we care, he can go into outer space during the court case and no one will mind.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 23, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always wondered about that. But I think if you check most licenses for media (including books, cds etc...) it's already been against them for as long as the oldest thing I have to hand (a 60's copy of a book) to sell the goods second hand and for less than the cover price in the case of books.

EDIT: Doesn't stop the big games stores from selling used games, or WH Smiths from selling books cheap.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sure. Pick out the sarcastic part of my post. Doh. Man, I'm not that ignorant. Cocaine is made throughout the equatorial region. It's the Coca plant's favourite environment.


----------



## shanefromoz (Mar 23, 2011)

Fuck u Sony you bitches.
Geohot just fight them till the end.
Its your ps3 and u paid for it so u can do with it what u want.
Seriously the bold headed guy in the video is a real dickhead.
Get a life and clean ya damm desk.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2011)

I personally think if he fled then he is trully a coward that's just in my opion


----------



## Coto (Mar 23, 2011)

How sad. At least he´s being sincere now


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> How sad. At least he´s being sincere now


who's sincere? GeoHot? he's running away.


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't have a PS3, but I still support this dude.
Basicly because Sony's a d*ck.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 23, 2011)

Bet this is just a ruse to make sony look like liars.

Hotz is at home reading a book waiting for the case to fall apart.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 23, 2011)

i knew there was something creepy about him - other than his face.

feel bad for all everyone that donated.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 23, 2011)

LMFAO @ EULA/TOS being legally binding. 

Yeah, why don't you look at the EULA on the copy of Black Ops you have on your desk? It clearly says you are prohibited from selling, giving, borrowing or trading it to anyone else. Tool.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 23, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> What.
> The.
> Fuck.


That's exactly what I said. This has to be some kind of cruel April fools' joke. But it's a bit early for that.

I... really don't know what to say. I mean, I thought this guy was on the up and up, which is why I stood up for him. Now it appears that graf has more _cojones_ than he.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol to those who donated to him to help him in court.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 23, 2011)

Who the hell is this bald dude?! he just seems like some Sony fanboy douche bag!Seriously? Why am I watching this? He's just another idiot working to protect the system. Why is this even up?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope this case ends already... reading these posts burns my brain.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 23, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Who the hell is this bald dude?! he just seems like some Sony fanboy douche bag!Seriously? Why am I watching this? He's just another idiot working to protect the system. Why is this even up?


He released PS3 encryption keys. This allows every single PS3 program to be signed so that PS3 thinks it is an official program. 

Essentially he allows others to forge Sony's signature.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 23, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was talking about the guy on the video.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 23, 2011)

Extradition time


----------



## Hi everyone (Mar 23, 2011)

+1 to LightyKD.

the dude who posted this vid is not that intelligent, as it seems. i can't even keep track of the times he repeated himself to make his video last longer.


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 23, 2011)

If he really is in South America can SONY reach him there?


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 23, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, what he said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just, the bald guy in the video really burns my buttons. I cant stand people like him who are so blinded by the fictional illusion of the so called "American Dream" to not realize that their entire existence in this country has been a lie, tightly controlled by the corporations who give just enough to allow the citizens, excuse me, peasants to feel like they aren't slaves to the fraking system. Sony doesn't care about anyone, their rights, or anything in between. All they want is your money and they will chew you up and spit you out for that. I thought jailbreaking was legal, so why the hell is it so wrong when it comes to game consoles. -just gotta love double standards. I'm sorry but, if I pay for a piece of machinery that cost almost as much as my rent, in a sizeable ammount, I'd be damned if someone told me what I can or can not do with it. Fuck Sony!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 23, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> If he really is in South America can SONY reach him there?


If he is in Brazil (Brasil)... yes.... but the government here really likes things like Open-Source and other things... dunno what will happen.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 23, 2011)

Why did he go into hiding? This is the most foolish move he's made yet. Sony can very well use this against him.


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 23, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Why did he go into hiding? This is the most foolish move he's made yet. Sony can very well use this against him.



But this is not the worst, the worst is the he lied to the court and sabotaged the HDD before give it to SONY


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd probably flee the country too if I was railroaded by a huge corporation and a corrupt judge *FAKE JUDGE** to be sued in a place I never went to.








The guy who looks like a kid toucher isn't even a judge... he's a MAGISTRATE.
He gets *appointed* by _life-term_ district judge.

I'm not sure it works exactly the same in CA, but where I'm from the defendant (at least) can appeal the magistrates decision before a judge.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 23, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He sabotaged the HDD? I didn't know that! Ok, he seriously is in for some legal trouble. He's just creating barriers for himself.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't you watch the vid?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video is just a *LITTLE* bit bias...
So I'd take anything from that video that is uncited with a grain of salt.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> didn't you watch the vid?



Nope, but I read the papers filed by Sony. There's nothing saying he sabotaged anything just that necessary components are missing, no mention what the components are, or whether they actually mean the HDD or whether they mean the "hard drive" as in the PC itself, as these sorts of luddites are in the habit of doing. I bet the HDDs themselves are fine and intact but he's taken the ram and/or GPU out to use in his backup PC for the time being and Sony are trying to make it sound like sabotage without saying it outright.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, what i mean is he should have watched the vid to know what was being discussed, also i forgot to say to read the court filing.


----------



## Sephxus (Mar 23, 2011)

@twiztidsinz
I think you're right.  There is obviously an inherent bias against geohot.  He [youtube person] cannot claim that he is just reading the facts when he has  already decided he hates hackers.  Any evidence for his cause will be strong evidence.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 23, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also retro consoles, they still sell clone systems of the Master System and Mega Drive there.  He could be of some use in Brazil providing he fled there.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 23, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> If he really is in South America can SONY reach him there?



I dunno man, Hitler's been hiding there since faking his death in WWII, so probably not.

In seriousness, though, like pthers have said, it's a civil suit. Reaching him is less important than reaching his bank accounts.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 23, 2011)

if i look at this new info from this guy's perspective, i say he fled and rendered the HDs unusable.
if u look at this agkainst this youtuber, what part of the document says he cant? the youtube himself isnt sure. He said he physically tampered with evidence making it unusable, do u think he is so foolish to do something like this (even thinking about it) and think he will get away with it?
the guy in the video may have wanted to cause a ruckus by speaking in a very negative way... if it was that serious, then the lawyer would not be that calm in his reply

if he went to SA, how can u prove he ran away? how can you prove he used the money to go to SA? how can u prove he wont come back? how can u prove he has lied? is there an obvious lie in everything he said?

george has gone on interview on a news channel, and is confident he cant be harmed... u really think he has messed up this bad and was confident he would get way... my extreme doubts on the whole interpretation of this event
This guy could be correct but...
NEVER decide a case from one side, wait for a reply from geo

PS - Youtube rocks


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 23, 2011)

All the other cyber-criminals (yes, I'm abusing that term, but who cares) were man enough to produce their hardware - and then to serve their time.

Silly GeoHotz, I can't wait to see what happens when the mexican authorities catch him.


----------



## signz (Mar 23, 2011)

HAH, I'm laughing at those who were stupid enough to donate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



RUN, GEORGE, RUN!


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 23, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> All the other cyber-criminals (yes, I'm abusing that term, but who cares) were man enough to produce their hardware - and then to serve their time.
> 
> Silly GeoHotz, I can't wait to see what happens when the mexican authorities catch him.


I thought Mexico was a part of Central America, not South America.


----------



## Wintrale (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, this is hilarious.

I warned you that siding with Geohot was a waste of time, that donating to him was a lost cause, but noooooooooo. All you rambled on about was how he was a bastion of truth, an honourable soldier against the tyrannical Sony Corporation that's trying to rewrite consumer laws so that they can force you to use their PS3s with Sony televisions. 

Where's your saviour now? Oh right, he used all your money to run away to another country. The amount of money you gave him, he's never coming back. You actually thought he donated the surpass money to charity? Don't make me laugh! He played you all for fools. He knew Sony would string him up by the balls the second they got his harddrives. That's why he asked for the donations - so he could afford a plane ticket to South America. It's made all the better by how the guy posted, as blickmaniac which is the PSN ID of an account he supposedly never had, “Just curious what people would pay for exclusive rights to this solution. [Motorola] Tracfone W175g unlocked and debranded. PM me”. Clearly Geohot first wanted to sell his "jailbreaks", but then decided it'd be much more lucrative to just blackmail companies themselves.

In hindsight, all that flaming I got for speaking against the guy... It's all so very ironic. Some people sure know how to put faith in the wrong person.


----------



## omatic (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm surprised he left the country. I don't see how this can help him at all.


----------



## nightwaxon (Mar 23, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Oh, this is hilarious.
> 
> I warned you that siding with Geohot was a waste of time, that donating to him was a lost cause, but noooooooooo. All you rambled on about was how he was a bastion of truth, an honourable soldier against the tyrannical Sony Corporation that's trying to rewrite consumer laws so that they can force you to use their PS3s with Sony televisions.
> 
> ...



I'm gutted I didn't read your warnings. My saviour is no more. Just one question, who are you? I bet you're frantically tugging at you pellet congratulating yourself that you'd out thought a bunch of pirating nerds. You win the internet and I'm out!


----------



## Yuan (Mar 23, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mexico is part of north america.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 23, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Thanks for that.


----------



## jayrow (Mar 23, 2011)

The people at PSX-Scene have said this is *untrue*

"Hotz is currently on vacation in a South American country. As common sense would dictate, there is no reason to "flee" from a civil case."


----------



## Midna (Mar 23, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Oh, this is hilarious.
> 
> I warned you that siding with Geohot was a waste of time, that donating to him was a lost cause, but noooooooooo. All you rambled on about was how he was a bastion of truth, an honourable soldier against the tyrannical Sony Corporation that's trying to rewrite consumer laws so that they can force you to use their PS3s with Sony televisions.
> 
> ...


Over-zealous dramatic wording, and "I told ya so"s aside...
In South America =/= I took all your money and fled to South America

I've never supported GeoHotz, but I really don't want his case to set a precident.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

jayrow said:
			
		

> The people at PSX-Scene have said this is *untrue*
> 
> "Hotz is currently on vacation in a South American country. As common sense would dictate, there is no reason to "flee" from a civil case."


Reading through the first 2 or 3 pages would've told you it doesn't necessarily mean he fled. It was just known that he was there during this time either on his own vacation or other reasons.
Which is why I put "GeoHot flees to South America?" and not "GeHot flees to South America!!!"

Aside from that... There's still this entire case going on and how there are missing components.


----------



## Joktan (Mar 23, 2011)

I laughed hard at this video...well he kinda just ruined his case if he did leave...but still geohot has alot of nerve...lol


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

jayrow said:
			
		

> The people at PSX-Scene have said this is *untrue*
> 
> "Hotz is currently on vacation in a South American country. As common sense would dictate, there is no reason to "flee" from a civil case."
> here's his source:
> ...



Is that Hotz??? why would he pose like that??


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Is that Hotz??? why would he pose like that??


Yes it is. Don't you know? That's the "I'm totally gonna bag all of these chicks on a Social Network" pose.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't know that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the world sure is strange...


----------



## tehnoobshow (Mar 23, 2011)

What a mega dick head!!!!!!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 23, 2011)

Geohot is a twat. end of.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Some of you really believe this video ? Oh brother. I dont believe him no matter what if I didnt see his video or did see his video. Do not believe the gossip. The gossip is bad. GROW UP!

EDIT: 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hotz is currently on vacation in a South American country. As common sense would dictate, there is no reason to "flee" from a civil case. These sites have based their claims on misinterpretations of the court documents and an image posted on Geohot's blog.



See? You guys easily fall to the false gossip. COME ON! YOU ARE SILLY!

Credit goes to: PSX-SCENE.COM


----------



## Gagarin (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice pic Hotz
Lets not make idiots of ourself and wait to find out what is going on.
Everybody who jumps into conclusion is an idiot.

btw, what country is that Ecuador? Columbia? (based on the Tshirt?)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Some of you really believe this video ? Oh brother. I dont believe him no matter what if I didnt see his video or did see his video. Do not believe the gossip. The gossip is bad. GROW UP!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



uhmm... actually look a few posts above yours and not all believe in this. still there a those who do.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 23, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Oh, this is hilarious.
> 
> I warned you that siding with Geohot was a waste of time, that donating to him was a lost cause, but noooooooooo. All you rambled on about was how he was a bastion of truth, an honourable soldier against the tyrannical Sony Corporation that's trying to rewrite consumer laws so that they can force you to use their PS3s with Sony televisions.
> 
> ...


It would seem that for now, the flaming you received is justified.


----------



## tajio (Mar 23, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you actually donate 95% ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man that d**k! Never liked him from the start!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually this is a Sony conspiracy.

George Hotz, aka Mitch Connor, is a Sony employee in secret. He was "sued" for his "alleged" PS3 hacking to intimidate hackers. Then, when everyone donated money to him, they shipped Mitch over to South America where he was able to run off with the money to start a secret rebellion in Paraguay. There, Sony would establish the nation of Sony Computer Entertainment of Sony, where they'll have a monopoly in the SCES market of video gaming as well as a business that only obeys their own rules. No more needing to bother with bribing the legal system when it's their own.

No real comment here though, I'm sick of Geohot. I just hope we get a postcard when he comes back.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

tajio said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he didn't donate 95% of the bounty... It was 98%.

I hope you guys are actually reading posts before blindly commenting on the situation v_v


----------



## Ikki (Mar 23, 2011)

Goehot is an asshole. I never liked him.

Now he's down here, tell me where and I'll go burn him.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 23, 2011)

someone doesnt understand sarcasm I guess...


----------



## machomuu (Mar 23, 2011)

Well no wonder he ran away, look at the prosecutor of his case




O_O


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well no wonder he ran away, look at the prosecutor of his case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gant looks like and acts likes someone who touches people in their no-no spots.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i like his glasses.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2011)

What a poor little man.


----------



## abel009 (Mar 23, 2011)

shanefromoz said:
			
		

> Fuck u Sony you bitches.
> Geohot just fight them till the end.
> Its your ps3 and u paid for it so u can do with it what u want.
> Seriously the bold headed guy in the video is a real dickhead.
> Get a life and clean ya damm desk.


 Amen to that


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 23, 2011)

I lol'd about the fact that geohot fled.
assuming it's true

I lol'd even more when I realized he probably used the donations he got to flee.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I lol'd about the fact that geohot fled.
> assuming it's true
> 
> I lol'd even more when I realized he probably used the donations he got to flee.


Yeah it's pretty funny. He's actually just on vacation though.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought that if you were in the middle of a federal case, you weren't allowed to leave the country, vacation or bitch-flight.

Or did it not go to Federal court yet?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Mar 23, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I thought that if you were in the middle of a federal case, you weren't allowed to leave the country, vacation or bitch-flight.
> 
> *Or did it not go to Federal court yet?*



Considering it's the court system of the State of California.....


----------



## Midna (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey uh, I watched that video. The man in it has no idea what he's talking about. He keeps talking about how GeoHot removed components from his HDD to render it unreadable. He's very unspecific, and obviously has no idea what he's talking about. Even using common sense, one could determine that it would be easy just to salvage the parts from another HDD if this was indeed the case. If he actually wanted to protect his data, he would have destroyed it completely, or done a massive overwrite of all the data on the drive.

The man in the video knows nothing. He even admits it. QED.


----------



## Ssx9 (Mar 23, 2011)

abel009 said:
			
		

> shanefromoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not like sony's being a super bitch (well, they are bitchin'.), If what geohot said he did while hacking the PS3 with other hackers is really true, then I see no problem in hacking the PS3 like that. The problem is, once sony started sueing him, other hackers got mad, and they started violating agreements they accepted to follow. then they get banned, people get mad and then stupid posts like "oh sony, fuk u, i can do whatever i want with mah ps3 and i dun care if i get banned from psn, i can unban myself hahaha _l_".

Imo, pirating isn't either good or bad. But if you pirate, then you have to be aware of the consequences (E.g Online gameplay ban) and accept them without starting such a war. 

Just.My.Opinion. I really don't want this topic to become another flame war.

Ontopic: If geohot really tempered with evidence fled, then this is a really good point sony might use to win this case. If he's just on vacation, then he's got one hell of a timing to travel. Also, if he needed donations to pay his lawyers, then how the hell did he get money to fly to SA?


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 23, 2011)

SA trip was likely already booked. Y'know cause people never book holidays a few months in advance -_-


----------



## Gagarin (Mar 23, 2011)

Sony is deporting its Killzone Assassins to Brazil now


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 23, 2011)

Great now we wont be able to hack our system legally, this court case was looking good and in favor of Geohot and consumers, now with this latest stunt and lying intentionally were screwed, not only does this look bad on the hacking scene but also to consumers, like many of you said, sony and now other gaming companies will be able to do what ever they want to systems and now consumers really dont own their systems, if we even try hacking the system now we will be screwed. Totally dont support you anymore Geohot the idea and what you were achieving was what most were being pulled to but now it burns up just like you thanks again "Egohotz"


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think your allowed to leave the country if you are currently involved a civil suit


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hotz’s ownership of the “blickmanic” account is further supported by the fact that an Internet search of the user name “blickmanic” reveals a posting discussing the jailbreaking of cellular phones



The only thing related to anything when you search blickmanic on google is tied to this article. Nothing on jailbreaking cellphones. Sony once again fails.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Mar 23, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMM last time i checked cocaine was from Colombia not Mexico, Mexico its the biggest exporter and importer of drugs to the US because its practically in between US and SA. Its ok to confuse the countries but at least doing research could have been better

on topic: mmmmmm i dont what to really say but its pretty stupid move of him to actually run away if he ran, maybe he is out on a vacation, its most likely, because i believe(not sure) the case isnt a Federal case and if the court didnt say anything about not leaving the country than its fine for him to leave. Hope to see what happens after this.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 23, 2011)

Whether Hotz fled or went on vacation, if he used any of those donations for or on his pleasure getaway, then that shows what he thinks of the people who supported him.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 23, 2011)

abel009 said:
			
		

> shanefromoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right on.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 23, 2011)

someone needs to email a "SEE!!" to the video poster (not temper, youtuber) and tell him to correct himself


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Mar 23, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Mexico  its part of North America, Central America its compose of Guatemala, Belize, Costa Rica, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua and Panama. History books and google always help, but in college most geography professors will actually tell you Mexico can be part of Central America, but in every other geography book tells you its part of North America, who you will like to believe its up to you, but most people dont know this and they confuse them.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 23, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Hey uh, I watched that video. The man in it has no idea what he's talking about. He keeps talking about how GeoHot removed components from his HDD to render it unreadable. He's very unspecific, and obviously has no idea what he's talking about. Even using common sense, one could determine that it would be easy just to salvage the parts from another HDD if this was indeed the case. If he actually wanted to protect his data, he would have destroyed it completely, or done a massive overwrite of all the data on the drive.
> 
> The man in the video knows nothing. He even admits it. QED.


He is merely regurgitating what he read. This should prove what he said to be truthful, although I have not actually read it myself. Take a look in there; if what he said is in there, it's truthful.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW. I was not expecting this.

EDIT: Thinking about it now... Mr. Hotz probably went on vacation for SPRING BREAK. So I'd say he didn't "flee" as the thread title says.


----------



## zachpl (Mar 23, 2011)

There is no reason to leave the country on a civil suit... This guy pulled this info out of his ass and all George is doing is enjoying his vacation. ITS A CIVIL SUIT. The evidence against him is a lie anyways, the account blickmaniac leads to cambridge, mass, not NJ. Source Honestly you guys will believe anything XD


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it possible to request a close on this topic?

It seems nobody is really taking the time out to read and are just repeating the same junk.


----------



## Raiser (Mar 23, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. I believe he stated that he "had no idea what he was talking about", but was only explaining to us "what was on the docs".

Still really curious as to how this will turn out.

@ nebula91:
If you want the topic closed, you can report it and ask for it to be closed.


----------



## paced98 (Mar 23, 2011)

Geohot is screwed


----------



## machomuu (Mar 23, 2011)

With all of the Geohot Drama lately they could make a short series out of it, and they could call it...
Neo Geo.

Hey, it'd get gamer attention.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 23, 2011)

meh.


----------



## redact (Mar 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> UPDATE: IGN has received a comment on this false story from Stewart Kellar, Hotz's attorney, who confirms he is in constant contact with Geohot in regards to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



update to psx-scene thread.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2011)

Now Wintrale what was you saying? 

I kinda figured this, so I didn't even watch the vid.


----------



## Raiser (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm guessing his trip to South America was purely for recreation then, as he is keeping contact with his lawyers and abiding by the neutral demands.


----------



## KidIce (Mar 24, 2011)

1. March is the month many schools have their spring break. Why is it even remotely odd that someone Hotz' age would have a trip planned to someplace warm and party friendly around this time?

2. Unless Hotz stole the platters out of the HD, TIG is the crappest "digital forensics" company on the planet. "Oh no! He pulled an IC off the PCB and now we can't find his porn!" If they lack the ability to replace those missing components from another drive of the same model, I have serious doubts about their ability to do so if Hotz hands them over. Data has been pulled from drives in worse shape by other data recovery teams, what's TIG's problem? 

3. ALL of Central America is part of North America.

I don't give a crap about the fate of GeoHot beyond the precedence this will set in the courts. The concept of "illegal numbers" is bullshit. The property I purchase belongs to me, not the manufacturer. Etc.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 24, 2011)

cyb3ritachi said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was already corrected, though.
Speaking of corrections, a lot of the articles that I've read have not updated their stories to reflect these new developments. Save IGN, that is.


----------



## tagzard (Mar 24, 2011)

Poor guy but i would flee to south africa if i was being sued


----------



## Necron (Mar 24, 2011)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> Nice pic Hotz
> Lets not make idiots of ourself and wait to find out what is going on.
> Everybody who jumps into conclusion is an idiot.
> 
> btw, what country is that Ecuador? Columbia? (based on the Tshirt?)


Argentina. The shirt is from a soccer club (really, it should be football), the Boca Juniors FC.

Oh, I think I saw GeoHotz in the street!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Gagarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chase him?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 24, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Gagarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call it football, seriously. =)

Anyway, people jumped the gun, AGAIN.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not too sure what to think of this. I mean, on one side, Geohotz could just be on vacation, it is spring break, and this isn't a super-important-mega-urgent case Sony has hyped it all up to be.  On the other, Geohotz could've thought "yea I'm f***in safe, Sony can *come at me* but I've got the DMCA as my *bro*" then Sony pulled the PSN contract thing right out of their ass (In which I thought at most what you could do for violating it was ban your console from PSN), Geohotz shat his pants, then ran. Both perfectly good explanations. Reasonable too, but what was the reason? And the court ordered the hard drives be turned in, not the *working* form of these hard drives. So maybe he took a part out, maybe he ran a magnet through it, does it matter?  We may never know why Geo left  until he gets back. Anyways Sony has the Hard Drives for examination and thats what the court asked for, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol looks like Sony's trying to create bad publicity for him so the public will react negatively towards him and not sony.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 24, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Lol looks like Sony's trying to create bad publicity for him so the public will react negatively towards him and not sony.


Well, if what has been said is true -- George Hotz is simply on vacation and has been reachable, and the 'missing components' were the stock boards -- then something should be done (in a legal sense) against Sony, since what they did was essentially lying. Though it doesn't really matter much at this point since Sony's potential lies have already done their job and (if I'm reading it right) the case is moving to California.

Based on the actions of the MAGISTRATE, I think it's bullshit to think that he's not bought and paid for. Hopefully George Hotz and his lawyer(s) can do something about that.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 24, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Necron N.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're going to call it football call it association football. It was named Soccer by the Football Association as an abbreviation for association, in the 1860's when they invented it because, you know, they realised there's a lot more than one type of football.


----------



## HunterJ (Mar 24, 2011)

I personally think that GeoHot deserves a break and I doubt he would have spent donation money on it -.- He isn't that kinda guy, he spent it on his lawyers

Also, Being in a case for days on end would make anyone worn out. He deserves a break

So everyone cut him some slack, ignore what sony's bullcrap is saying. He is fighting for all of US here! 

If He loses this will make many people too scared to hack, brick, or have fun with hacking! 

If GeoHot loses it will end up being a sword that could very well make Sony cocky and believe they can target all of us hackers out there. If he wins it shows that we can do what we want with our property. Sony should have no control over it but this courtcase is their way of saying they have all control over it and that it still belongs to them. God im ranting and im not making sense -.- lol

To put it simply, he is fighting for all of us so we should just support him so that we can show that its our decisions what we do to our property not theirs


----------



## antwill (Mar 24, 2011)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> I personally think that GeoHot deserves a break and I doubt he would have spent donation money on it -.- He isn't that kinda guy, he spent it on his lawyers
> 
> Also, Being in a case for days on end would make anyone worn out. He deserves a break
> 
> ...


Except if someone is asking for money for lawyers as you don't have the money, and then people find out you had a holiday planned which you could have cancelled and used that money for the lawyers, you are going to look bad to anyone no matter. He is not fighting for you all, he is fighting for himself and his ego...


----------



## redact (Mar 24, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Poor guy but i would flee to south africa if i was being sued


he didn't flee >_>


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 24, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Except if someone is asking for money for lawyers as you don't have the money, and then people find out you had a holiday planned which you could have cancelled and used that money for the lawyers, you are going to look bad to anyone no matter. He is not fighting for you all, he is fighting for himself and his ego...



You've never tried to cancel a package holiday have you? You can't get money back full stop, and it costs you more to cancel them than to just not go.

EDIT: That's from personal experience. And while I agree it may look iffy, it may have been better for appearances to just loose the money spent on the holiday, I'd have gone on it if nothing was stopping me.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 24, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> We may never know why Geo left  until he gets back.


According to his last blog post, he had apparently been planning this trip since last November for spring break: http://geohotgotsued.blogspot.com/


----------



## redact (Mar 24, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why the fuck let those dicks at Sony ruin his long-awaited holiday? :]


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 24, 2011)

He got fucked himself.


----------



## idulkoan (Mar 25, 2011)

Every1 who donated is lucky that it was just a vacation and geohot is using the money on the case... not on the vacation.. lol (read the update in the first post, not the above comments)


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 25, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xywqv1cDH8&[/youtube]

this should of been geohot's lawery he would of won LOL.

but seriously he should use the money to save his ass!!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 25, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Except if someone is asking for money for lawyers as you don't have the money, and then people find out you had a holiday planned which you could have cancelled and used that money for the lawyers, you are going to look bad to anyone no matter. He is not fighting for you all, he is fighting for himself and his ego...Lawyers cost quite a bit more than a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL U R 2 RITE!!
IF ONLY HE SPENT MUNIEZ ON A FAKE LAWYER HE WOOD HAEV ONE!!!

.....Only he hasn't lost, so ya know.. he's got that going for him.
And judging by the fact that Sony has already resorted to *LYING AND MAKING UP BULLSHIT STORIES*, I'd keep my money on George Hotz.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 25, 2011)

Huh... you know that Sony didn't said that George Hotz fled, right?

Learn2read.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 25, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> HunterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh what? Lawyers and other legal fees cost a HELL of a lot more than a plane ticket and some expenses. Even if he didn't spend money on the trip and didn't buy a ticket, he still wouldn't have been able to afford anything in the legal case.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 25, 2011)

Geo's blog



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Apparently, I have fled the country. ROFL
> 
> Factually, it's true I'm in South America, on a vacation I've had planned and paid for since November. I mean, it is Spring break; hacking isn't my life. Rest assured that not a dime of legal defense money would ever go toward something like this. And of course Townsend loves the idea of painting me as an international fugitive. I have been in contact with my lawyers almost every day; I would not let the case suffer. That said, I also won't let this ridiculous lawsuit run my life either. Then the fearmongerers win.
> 
> I will be back, I hear it's hard to come by the Xperia Play down here.



Source


----------



## Narayan (Mar 25, 2011)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> Geo's blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that settles the issue then. he didn't flee.


----------



## antwill (Mar 25, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly you didn't read what I said, or comprehend it properly. I was saying he could have used that money and needed less money for his lawyers instead of using it for a trip and then requiring more money as he has.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 25, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU assume he used donation money.
YOU also assume he knew he was going to have this court battle before he planned his trip. (Pro tip: making travel arrangements and hotel reservations in ADVANCE can save you a lot of money)

You also assume he had no money, which is incorrect.
He asked for donations so he could get MORE lawyers, when he opened up donations he already _had_ one that he paid for himself.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 25, 2011)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> Geo's blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love how many people's true colors have been shown by this whole thing.  One second everyone is supporting him, the next, with Sony saying something, they're turning their backs.  The kind of people I hate the most.  The TRUE cowards.  

Besides, he's been at this since the start of the year, hasn't he?  That's a hell of a lot of sheer, utter *STRESS* for one single person.  Even if he did use some of the donation money to go down there, who cares.  Everyone needs a break.  You don't take a break, you start running ragged.  Dude deserves a little break :\  

Bunch of cowardly backstabbers.


----------



## antwill (Mar 25, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again you're not reading. Only reading what you want to read. I am not saying he used donation money for his trip. I am saying he had a chance to use his OWN money to LOWER the amount he'd need. And even if he didn't want to cancel his trip he could still reschedule it, which he didn't.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 25, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> And even if he didn't want to cancel his trip he could still reschedule it, which he didn't.



Again, if this was a package holiday and not a home rolled holiday (everything booked and arranged separately by him) you can't do that. They charge to cancel them and don't give refunds. You lose the whole lot and have to pay for the privilege. It would give the appearance of saving money while costing more.


----------



## antwill (Mar 25, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go and email geohotz and find out, because one of us is right, and no one can ever know until then.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 25, 2011)

why did his lawyers not say he was on vacation in the first place ?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 25, 2011)

Antwill: You seriously need to stop. You're just looking for any possible way to hate him. It's getting annoying.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 25, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did... Sony just likes to misconstrue and omit the facts.
One of the reasons they claim for "personal jurisdiction" is that "*Hotz distributed circumvention devices to thousands of California residents.*" ignoring that people ANYWHERE in ANY COUNTRY* could have downloaded it as well, since that's how the internet works.

And then "SCEA learned that Hotz had deliberately removed 
integral components of his impounded hard drives prior to delivering them to a third party 
neutral and that Hotz is now in South America, an excuse for why he will not immediately 
provide the components of his hard drives as requested by the neutral."
Again, these were STANDARD COMPONENTS that are OUTSIDE of the drive. "remov[ing]" them is akin to UNPLUGGING THE DEVICE.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

It kinda sad when you trying to make a good  guy (seem so far) bad. :/


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 25, 2011)

Mr. Antwill, please go. Preferably away.

@Maedhros: True, Sony did not explicitly say that Hotz had "fled". On the other hand, I would argue that they strongly imply it. Here are excerpts from the court document: http://docs.justia.com/cases/federal/distr...35965/103/0.pdf


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most seriously, after Magistrate Judge Spero ordered an inspection of Hotz’s devices and ordered Hotz to
> appear at a deposition in California, SCEA learned that Hotz had deliberately removed
> integral components of his impounded hard drives prior to delivering them to a third party
> neutral and that Hotz is now in South America,* an excuse for why he will not immediately
> ...


The wording, in my opinion, makes it seem as though Hotz goes on regular jaunts to South America, something I'm not sure he has the ability to do, especially if he had planned this spring break trip since November. The issues regarding the jurisdiction and the hard drives is now, as his Hotz's lawyer said, "moot".


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> WHY would he his reschedule SPRING BREAK TRIP to a time that is not SPRING BREAK? Also, that would have *probably* cost him MORE money.


Well it's good to see you admit you have no idea whether what you're saying is true or not. As to why he would reschedule, oh I don't know, maybe because he has a lawsuit coming up. Sure he doesn't have to be in court, but that doesn't change the fact that it looks bad on his part for going on holiday in the first place. Also LOL at all you geofag groupies saying stuff like "oh all hail geohot, he is the messiah."


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Well it's good to see you admit you have no idea whether what you're saying is true or not.Keep stretching...
> I have no clue who he booked with and what their terms are for rescheduling, he could have POSSIBLY avoided fees if they had someone to fill his reservations. It's not 'having no idea whether what I'm saying is true or not', it's that every place is different and has their own rules for various circumstances.
> 
> QUOTE(antwill @ Mar 25 2011, 09:00 PM) As to why he would reschedule, oh I don't know, maybe because he has a lawsuit coming up. Sure he doesn't have to be in court, but that doesn't change the fact that it looks bad on his part for going on holiday in the first place. Also LOL at all you geofag groupies saying stuff like "oh all hail geohot, he is the messiah."


0/10 - Horrible troll.
Never cared for GeoHot in the past, still don't.


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay now you're just in denial. And as I've said before, if you want to win this argument, go and email him and find out.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Sure he doesn't have to be in court, but that doesn't change the fact that it looks bad on his part for going on holiday in the first place. Also LOL at all you geofag groupies saying stuff like "oh all hail geohot, he is the messiah."


Put yourself in his shoes.  You plan something and you can't get a proper cancel or refund and it around his spring break what would you do?

He is human, all that stress build up and you telling me he can't/shouldn't used his break he been plan for? 

I didn't know going on a holiday was bad. 

What the different of him going on a holiday vs him saying home like a brick on a log. (or something like that)


Do not bring he going to court or something because you probably would not feel the same if it was you.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Mr. Antwill, please go. Preferably away.
> 
> @Maedhros: True, Sony did not explicitly say that Hotz had "fled". On the other hand, I would argue that they strongly imply it. Here are excerpts from the court document: http://docs.justia.com/cases/federal/distr...35965/103/0.pdf
> 
> ...


It's worded that way because IT WAS conveniently for him. But they can't do anything about that. And that's it.

BTW, he still didn't gave everything that was requested (the hard drive with everything on it, he removed something).

And King Vamp, regardless of your oppinion, he still a cocky guy.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I could've sworn reps or lawyers already declared everything has been handed over (the missing components or whatever) so that point is "moot"... No?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> I could've sworn reps or lawyers already declared everything has been handed over (the missing components or whatever) so that point is "moot"... No?


If he sended them already, there's no problem at all... but he didn't send it at first when requested.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> And King Vamp, regardless of your oppinion, he still a cocky guy.
> Still doesn't mean change the law on him and hate on the guy.
> 
> If I skills like him, I be little like I'm awesome too.
> ...


If I'm reading right, well he couldn't if he wasn't near to, he probably didn't think those components was a issue.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I have it on the first page...

"The 'integral components' SCEA is talking about are stock controller cards, not the hard drives themselves," Kellar told IGN in an e-mail. "The neutral subsequently had to explain to SCEA the form and function of hard drive controller cards. Those controller cards have since been provided to the neutral so the point is moot."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Sure he doesn't have to be in court, but that doesn't change the fact that it looks bad on his part for going on holiday in the first place.



No, it only looks bad to the people who WANT to make him look bad, such as people like you, and Sony.

If he doesn't have to be in court until a specific date, then there's no reason for him to be in the country unless he was told not to. Especially seeing as how it's SPRING BREAK for college students. It's pretty common for SPRING BREAK students to go to Mexico or Brazil, or Puerto Rico or wherever he is. There was NO rule for him that said "You can't leave the country". And seeing as how he had already planned AND paid for the trip, he's allowed to go on that trip. And people like you and Sony who are seriously, trying so desperately to twist words around to make him look like a criminal, are worse than the people who say ""oh all hail geohot, he is the messiah."


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really difficult to get what the fuck you're trying to say... I'll just ignore this.
Without controller cards, the HD doesn't work. That was really childish... what did he gain not giving them it on the first time anyway?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Without controller cards, the HD doesn't work. That was really childish... what did he gain not giving them it on the first time anyway?



Easy, the judge just said Hard Drives, not controller cards or anything. So he's just following the orders REEEEALLY literally. It doesn't gain him anything but lulz that he's making Sony's job harder. I'd do the same.

"Oh you wanted the controller cards as well? Heck, you should have said so, and you would've had this done weeks ago."


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> It's really difficult to get what the fuck you're trying to say... I'll just ignore this.
> Without controller cards, the HD doesn't work. That was really childish... what did he gain not giving them it on the first time anyway?


Oh course because it really was that hard to read. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say it a different way. 

If he is cocky? So what, doesn't really matter. 


As ShadowSoldier with the components, he didn't know to give it to them.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sure he didn't know that controller cards wasn't essencial part of HD... sure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He gained not on this. Childish as fuck.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure he didn't know that controller cards wasn't essencial part of HD... sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't not possible he thought they may have controller cards. 

And what?


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 26, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> It's worded that way because IT WAS conveniently for him. But they can't do anything about that. And that's it.
> Your assertion only covers one of those excerpts. What about the the other two? I find it hard to believe that Sony did not understand the implications of mentioning the location of their opponent in a public court document. Nowhere was the word 'vacation' mentioned anywhere in the document. They were literally advertising for the press to make it seem as though Hotz fled the US, and they fell for it, hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> QUOTE(Maedhros @ Mar 25 2011, 09:42 PM) BTW, he still didn't gave everything that was requested (the hard drive with everything on it, he removed something).


Really? I was only aware of the controller cards (I think that's what they're called) that the lawyer mentioned.

@antwill: Why don't _you_ email him? I'm not sure why those who disagree with you must always bear the burden of proof.


----------



## yuanyelss (Mar 26, 2011)

Honestly, I really do not believe he just wanted to skip. Can be said that an integral part of the donation drive is not salvaged from? He did not tamper with the actual data?


----------



## hatredg0d (Mar 26, 2011)

i dont think hes skipping either. even when they get the parts they need, i bet his drives are all encrypted.


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> @antwill: Why don't _you_ email him? I'm not sure why those who disagree with you must always bear the burden of proof.


Because I don't know his email, and would more than likely prefer one of his groupies do it to keep things civil. Instead of having to work out how to put "I hope you lose and have no house you cocky little egofag" nicely.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that an excuse?

i recall in your previous post that geohot *could have* rebooked his vacation.

you *could have* asked for his email.


EDIT: sorry, i just can't take you anymore. trying so hard to look for holes. assumptions are not classified as evidence.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you hate him so much?


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His attitude mainly. But then again anyone who isn't retarded and either knows or reads up about him seems to hate him and all the credit stealing he does.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Okay now you're just in denial. And as I've said before, if you want to win this argument, go and email him and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus christ are you a butt hurt idiot.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Credit stealing and getting credit isn't the same thing.

Is his attitude really that bad? It no way it that bad for you to be hating so much. 

What so bad of him of getting stress relief? Everyone desire a break or two regardless of attitude. 

Besides ,again, this is bigger than him.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> LOL you have no logic at all, sure I could have asked for his email then, but back then I assumed one of his many groupies who were not too busy kissing his ass would chime in with some news they would have gotten from reading his blog or some shit. I could have asked for his email, but you could have also emailed him as well. And yes I don't see the point in explaining why him going on holiday looks bad to you as you clearly can't comprehend it.



i'm just pissed @ you so i just put on a quick assault. 

but yeah. i don't care about hotz but i don't like your attitude of pinning someone down without hearing his proper explanation. 

i know that going into holiday while he has a lawsuit is bad for the public but it's his life and he wants vacation too and he has lawyers to settle things for him. all it needs is a phone call. it's just that he didn't see that he will be requested to provide something else.  and his lawyer might have said that geohotz is in south america because he might know what those components that geohot was needed to provide. and thought that it may require his skills to submit it.


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

Edit: hit the wrong button, can a mod delete this thanks.


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 26, 2011)

I think the real question here is why how is this thread not locked yet.... seriously its all arguing...even more so then other geohot threads...

Seriously guys we don't have any influence or power over what happens here...so shut up and lets just see what happens


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> *All I'm saying is you don't hear of many people needing or finding time to go holiday when they are busy with a lawsuit in progress.*



Seriously, are you actually that dense in the skull or something? There's no way you're posting expecting to be taken seriously and not be taken as a troll. I'm trying really hard to find a way to take you seriously, but when you post idiotic things like that, you make it damn hard.

Needing or finding time? You're a moron. He's had it booked since November. There's absolutely no reason why he can't go on his planned vacation when he doesn't need to be in court until a later date. 

Seriously, just stop with the trolling. It's getting annoying and isn't funny. You're the biggest idiot I've seen posting in all the Geohot threads and all you say is "attention whore" or "i hate him because of his ego". Shut up, nobody cares.


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Sigh..._ maybe one day you'll see the light and not be too blinded by geohot and all his lies, but until that day when you finally grow up and realise this, we'll all be waiting in the real world.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> _Sigh..._ maybe one day you'll see the light and not be too blinded by geohot and all his lies, but until that day when you finally grow up and realise this, we'll all be waiting in the real world.


Ever though what would happen if he won?

*People who use their console to play games*

Can't hack their console for the fun of it, we should be able freely/legally hack our console. (without breaking the law as of pirating.)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> _Sigh..._ maybe one day you'll see the light and not be too blinded by geohot and all his lies, but until that day when you finally grow up and realise this, we'll all be waiting in the real world.
> proof is what's needed. don't go on spouting something without enough basis. you're just inviting something not good. like Fear Zoa said. better if this thread gets locked.
> 
> and QUOTEAll I'm saying is you don't hear of many people needing or finding time to go holiday when they are busy with a lawsuit in progress.



not because you don't hear something often doesn't mean it's a bad thing to do.


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he wins, what's to stop people from pirating anyway? Nothing. What's to stop them from pirating and using homebrew if he loses. Nothing. People can do what they want with their own console, but he's in this mess because he distributed files allowing people to bypass the DRM. Also who hacks consoles 'for the fun of it'? Is that what gets you off, hacking consoles?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually quite a few people enjoy hacking consoles for the fun of it...just like any other hobby...

Also


----------



## antwill (Mar 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> not because you don't hear something often doesn't mean it's a bad thing to do.


And just because you don't hear about something often doesn't mean it's NOT a bad thing to do.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what exactly is bad of him going on a Vacation he paid for in advance if he doesn't have to be anywhere during that time?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> If he wins, what's to stop people from pirating anyway? Nothing. What's to stop them from pirating and using homebrew if he loses. Nothing. People can do what they want with their own console, but he's in this mess because he distributed files allowing people to bypass the DRM. Also who hacks consoles 'for the fun of it'? Is that what gets you off, hacking consoles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But going on holiday without interfering with anything doesn't even sound like a bad thing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2011)

This topic is just a car crash now and has run its course as much as its going to, and is just a mess of bickering that will never stop.

Thread closed.


----------

